# Villager Thought Bubbles and Moving



## TheRealWC (Apr 17, 2020)

Obviously in New Leaf, for PWPs and pings, there was the diving trick you could do. However, in New Horizons when trying to get villagers to move out, I can't seem to find any villagers with a thought bubble. Is there any way to "ping" this activity? any tricks I could do to speed up the process? Or is it completely random?


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 17, 2020)

I believe it's completely random. From what I saw from other people who cycle villagers out it seems to take 15 days to ping you?


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 17, 2020)

Or when someone has a thought bubble and you're like "yes finally" but then you talk to them and all they want is to sell you their clothes for a high price.
It gets me every time

I believe it's random, but I heard not interacting with said villager at all will get them to move faster


----------



## TheRealWC (Apr 17, 2020)

Also I do have another question, cuz ironically after posting this a villager had a thought bubble.

If a villager is going to move, is it always the first thought bubble of the day? Or is it possible I could have a few villagers give me gifts and then someone asks to move?


----------



## meo (Apr 17, 2020)

I've had both. Villagers that thought bubble when I talk to them and ask to move....and villagers that ping and run up to me to talk and ask to move. I agree it's random and the time it takes compared to NL def seems increased.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 17, 2020)

TheRealWC said:


> Also I do have another question, cuz ironically after posting this a villager had a thought bubble.
> 
> If a villager is going to move, is it always the first thought bubble of the day? Or is it possible I could have a few villagers give me gifts and then someone asks to move?


It's the first thought bubble they have during the day I believe. But someone else can have a thought and not want to move out and then someone else can have a bubble and they could want to move.

Hazel did this


----------



## Jordandelion (Apr 17, 2020)

[Tip] How to make the villagers leave my island fast | Animal Crossing
					

Hey, how’s your Island?   There are hundreds of animal villagers, but I cannot find who I want that easily. Sometimes the villagers who I don’t like visits my island and settles in. It takes so long until they move out naturally by themselves.   So I introduce you to how to make them move out...




					moot.us
				




This worked for me.


----------



## cheezu (Apr 17, 2020)

What I noticed when Rowan moved a few days ago is that he didn't have the thought bubble at the start of the day.
I actually interacted with him several times as per usual and he got the thought bubble and announced he is moving a bit later in the day.
I can't be sure if anyone else might have pinged me before him then as I wasn't really keeping track - but it was definitely not the first thing that came up in conversation with him.


----------

